# Chauncey Billups To Miss Tonight's Game vs. Warriors



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER -- Chauncey Billups will not make his Denver Nuggets debut on Wednesday night at Golden State.
> 
> The Nuggets said Tuesday that Billups didn't have enough time to get to the Bay Area. He was scheduled to take a physical Wednesday in Denver to complete the deal.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3682890


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Bummer...I really feel badly that Cheikh Samb is missing the game tonight...he'd be a difference maker.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Denver looks amazing tonight.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

They slipped in the second, but they need to keep the mo going their way.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Denver looks amazing tonight.


Maybe nevermind.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

no one is allowed to play until mcdyess makes up his mind...quit acting like a ***** and play, or be bought out for cheap. this could go longer...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Screw the buy out. 

If he won't play for Denver, trade him and get something of value...even a draft pick. Send him where he doesn't want to be.


----------

